# You Know Your Getting Old When....



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

You're sitting at home on New Years Eve reading posts on a prepping forum.:shock:


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I got my kid so no biggie. 

Watching the Hunger Games. Yeah you know your getting old when you get in trouble for running in the local Fred Meyers throwing fake hand grenades back and forth with your kid. Lady says " No running in the store" I reply " Oh great so now I have to deal with the Rules Nazi here too."......Theres alot to like about my community. All in all we are united this New Years Eve and spirits are running high.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Is there really much reason to party?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I got old along time ago then . I use to take duty on new years and most other Holidays because it was just to much of a mess.
I just was never much into that kind of partying
We had all the grandchildren at Christmas so it is quiet tonight


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> You're sitting at home on New Years Eve reading posts on a prepping forum.:shock:


I resemble that remark...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

crystalphoto said:


> I resemble that remark...


Ditto. And I will be most likely in bed by midnight.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Ditto. And I will be most likely in bed by midnight.


Lol, what's midnight?


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

I first noticed old age was setting in......when...
Kathryn Hepburn looked sexy in Golden Pond......
and I needed to be sitting on the 'pot' when
I blew my nose [so I didn't sh*t my pants]. 

Happy New Year to all.
HoHo's...Twinkies....auld lang zyne.....Ding-Dongs.......
I love you [most of you]......
even if you don't want me to !!!! 
Have a healthy new year !


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

And I find that getting old is a whole lot better than the alternative.


----------



## mare (Nov 10, 2012)

You guys are great, Happy New Year everyone! see you on the otherside


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

And to you mare.


----------



## Apocalypse (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm 25. 

Guess I'm old.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Apocalypse said:


> I'm 25.
> 
> Guess I'm old.


I'm 41. Guess that makes me ancient.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slightly older than a baby maybe. 

Your still a pup. :razz:


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

I am younger than all of you......
in my mind!
[you bunch of old farts]


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im 41. my boys have a hard time folowing the bouncing mom. they think i adventure too much. of course i try to suck their asses in so they can drive me there- where ever the there is that i have come up with to do lol

nap time is epic. yep im old.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> You're sitting at home on New Years Eve reading posts on a prepping forum.:shock:


awww shit hunney tonight is amature night. i have never had fun on NYE.
oh wait this one time i was with some friends and we took a buncha pool furniture and set it out at a DUI check point in front of his yard and heckled the contestants. we were so trashed. i miss them ole boys. they were so bad.

edited- dont need no trouble


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Great post. Fun read.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

I would be out but every new years i hang out with my grandpa.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Urban dictionary lazy dog ron white

Enuf said.


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

hehe, Even I were on the forum on new years eve  and I'm 17 (had birthday the 27'th december) I gott tired of babysitting the drunks downstairs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cleaned a gun and went to bed by 2200


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Watched Ocean's 11 on cable. Love old rat pack shows. Bed by 12:30. Late for us!!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I was in bed by midnight but my kid woke me up for the fireworks.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I watched a few PTR-91 videos on You Tube, and went to bed a little before midnight, only to wake up and go freeze my arse off waiting for a deer to walk in front of me.


'sides, what does getting old have to do with being on this site? I'm a young, dumb, formerly Airborne, Infantryman, and I was on this site several times yesterday. You calling me old?


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I guess I'm really getting old... I forgot it was NYE.  I watched a movie, did a bit of research and then went to bed and completely forgot about the fireworks. Hmmm....


----------

